# Robuste(!) In-Ears oder Earbuds



## Sadmod (17. Juni 2012)

Suche derzeit gute In-Ear Kopfhörer zu meinem S3 (Mitgelieferten sind krachender und knackender Schrott, der mit dem Equalizer zwar etwas aufgebessert werden kann aber Schrott bleibt Schrott)
Ich höre sehr gerne Metal, vorallem Power (Hammerfall <3) und Symphonic Metal, auserdem noch immer wieder Folk Rock (Schandmaul) und eig. alle möglichen anderen Musikrichtungen, aber die drei am häufigsten^^

Mein wichtiges Kriterium an die In-Ears ist imho, dass sie den Transport in meiner Hosentasche vertragen. Ich weiß dafür gibts eig eine kleine Box, aber wo soll ich die denn hintun? In der einen Hosentasche habe ich meine Geldbörse und Schlüssel, in der anderen mein S3. Da ist kein Platz für nix! Ich brauche also Kopfhörer die sich ne Tasche mim Phone teilen können ohne nach 5 Monaten am Kabelbruch zu krepieren  Denn wenn die nicht in meine Taschen passen ohne, dass was anderes raus muss, erfüllen sie irgendwie den Sinn der Mobilität nicht^^

Sound sollte natürlich auch ne gute Qualität haben. Meine Preisvorstellungen liegen bei ca. 60€

Hoffe ihr wisst da was, ich habe schon zu viele (Billig)kopfhörer in den Tod geführt


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2012)

Gibt es nicht, da gehen alle kaputt. Und so groß das dort ein Softcase nicht mehr rein passt kann deine Hosentasche nicht sein, pcke ich mein EVO 3D wäre dort auch noch genug Platz.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juni 2012)

Probiere mal die Nekker Sonic 5:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004E9T0YU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1339967732&sr=8-1

Höre auch Gitarren Mucke und die Dinger müssen bei mir auch einiges aushalten in Sachen Hosentasche und zusammengeknüllt in den Rucksack... 

Habe meine jetzt fast 1 Jahr!


----------



## Sadmod (17. Juni 2012)

S3 ist noch mal ne Ecke größer als das Evo (4,8" vs. 4,3" Display Diagonale).
Und wenn du mit einem Softcase eine Stofftasche meinst: Inwieweit schützt das die Kopfhörer?

Naja, ich werds schon irgendwie reinkriegen 
Was könnt ihr mir dann für meinen Musikgeschmack um die 60€ empfehlen unabhängig der Robustheit?



orca113 schrieb:


> Probiere mal die Nekker Sonic 5:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004E9T0YU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1339967732&sr=8-1
> 
> ...



Was ist das eig. für eine Variante von Amazon? Die könnte ich sicher brauchen wenn ich mal an nem lahmen Inet hänge 

 Und Naja, die Rezensionen sagen ja nicht viel in Sachen Haltbarkeit bei den Kopfhörern.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juni 2012)

Das ist die Mobile Variante.

Also ich habe mir die damals gekauft weil die super auch zu meinem iPhone passten. Auch wegen der Bedienleiste. Quasi als Headset. Aber die klingen super und machen wie schon gesagt sehr lange bei mir ein hartes Leben mit und gehen immernoch. Nix dran.

Die hier habe ich noch länger für meinen iPod Shuffle 2G: http://www.amazon.de/Sony-MDREX38IP...opfhörer-schwarz/dp/B002TWDHXY/ref=pd_cp_ce_0

Die machen beim Joggen und Mountainbike auch einiges mit.


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juni 2012)

Sadmod schrieb:


> Und wenn du mit einem Softcase eine Stofftasche meinst: Inwieweit schützt das die Kopfhörer?


 
Kopfhörer gehen meist an den Übergängen zwischen Kabel und Gehäuse/Stecker kaputt. Wenn beim Rausziehen z.B. der Klinkestecker irgendwo stecken bleibt, dann sag schon mal tschüss zu den Kopfhörern. Eine Stofftasche ist unverzichtbar, sonst geht wirklich alles kaputt, auch die Robustesten (gibts natürlich auch Ausnahmen wie der Herr über mir, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wirklich hoch).

Zu dem Kopfhörer an sich: magst du lieber viel bass oder eher dezenter?


----------



## Sadmod (18. Juni 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Kopfhörer gehen meist an den Übergängen zwischen Kabel und Gehäuse/Stecker kaputt. Wenn beim Rausziehen z.B. der Klinkestecker irgendwo stecken bleibt, dann sag schon mal tschüss zu den Kopfhörern. Eine Stofftasche ist unverzichtbar, sonst geht wirklich alles kaputt, auch die Robustesten (gibts natürlich auch Ausnahmen wie der Herr über mir, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wirklich hoch).
> 
> Zu dem Kopfhörer an sich: magst du lieber viel bass oder eher dezenter?


 
Eher dezenter aber auch nicht zu dezent, also im Mittelfeld


----------



## Dr.Hardware (18. Juni 2012)

Also meine Empfehlung sind die Beats by Dr. Dre von Monster. Ich habe seit längerem die UrBeats und bin mit den voll zufrieden. Haben eine super Verarbeitung (solides Metallgehäuse) und richtig klasse Sound.


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juni 2012)

Dr.Hardware schrieb:


> Also meine Empfehlung sind die Beats by Dr. Dre von Monster. Ich habe seit längerem die UrBeats und bin mit den voll zufrieden. Haben eine super Verarbeitung (solides Metallgehäuse) und richtig klasse Sound.


Nix für ungut, aber das sind so ziemlich die schlechsten, die ich bisher gehört habe, und das sind schon einige. Beats lebt sowieso nur vom Marketing, der Klang ist vielleicht 10€ wert (ohne Witz oder Übertreibung).

@Sadmod: schau dir mal die Beyer DTX101 an, sie könnten dir gefallen. Zwar ziemlich bassbetont, aber recht gut.


----------



## Darkseth (18. Juni 2012)

sollen aber auch nen "Wummerbass" haben (laut Bad_Robot ausm Hifi forum).
Würde mit neben den dtx 101 noch die Klipsch S4 anhören.

Wenn die beats in-ears so klingen wie die Kopfhörer, dann würd ich die dinger nichtmal verschenken^^; Meine 90€ Shure SE 215 (bassbetont) klingen deutlich besser als die 350€ Beats ausm Saturn


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juni 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> sollen aber auch nen "Wummerbass" haben (laut Bad_Robot ausm Hifi forum).


 
Der hat aber ganz andere Ansprüche. Würde ich die ganze Zeit mit einem JH13 oder UERM (beide über 1000€) rumlaufen, dann fände ich auch fast alle günstigen In Ears schei.ße


----------



## Xylezz (18. Juni 2012)

Stimme Darkseth absolut bei(habe ebenfalls die SE215). War am WE aus langeweile mal da und habe verglichen, mir kam es fast hoch(ja überspitzt  )(ja auch bei elektronischer Musik^^)


----------



## Darkseth (18. Juni 2012)

Naja, der beschreibt auch günstige entsprechend gut, finde ich 

@ Thread: Evtl 30€ drauflegen, und die Shure SE 215 nehmen, die haben nen besseren bass, und sind extrem gut verarbeitet: Shure SE215 Sound Isolating schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Abnehmbares Kabel, welches aber ziemlich fest steckt
- sehr dickes Kabel
- Aufbewahrungstasche
- Je 3 Paar Silikon- und Schaumstoff aufsätze.


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juni 2012)

Ja da kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen. Shure SE215 ist der König unter günstige In Ears ^^


----------



## Sadmod (18. Juni 2012)

Die Shure SE215 sind eig. mehr als ich vorhatte zu kaufen, dank abnehmbaren Kabel dürften die dann aber auch für die Ewigkeit sein 
Auserdem gibts die bei mir in der Nähe gleich um 89,90€  Sonst noch Vorschläge? Denke aber die Shure gefallen mir ziemlich gut (Muss natürlich noch Probe hören)


----------



## Darkseth (18. Juni 2012)

Also gerade bei deinem Musikgeschmack seh ich nicht wirklich ne Alternative, denn bei metal und so sollte es doch sicherlich Bassbetont sein? Nen besseren Bass als bei den Shure bekommst du soweit ich weiß erst bei den Sennheiser IE8/80, die aber rund 200€ kosten


----------



## Xylezz (18. Juni 2012)

Die Mitten und Höhen sind bei Metal aber auch nicht unwichtig durch Gitarren etc  Aber ich kann dich beruhigen: ich höre selber viel Metal (In Flames, Disturbed, Soil und und und) und die SE215 machen einfach Spaß dabei!


----------



## Sadmod (18. Juni 2012)

Ok also zu 90% die teile.

Frage, um wieviel steigt die Qualität in höheren Preisregionen? Und lohnen sich die Teile im z.B 200€ Bereich bzw. bringen einen Spürbar besseren Sound?


----------



## Darkseth (18. Juni 2012)

Wie immer, wird der unterschied eher geringer sein. Sprich, der sound wird nicht doppelt so gut bei doppeltem Preis.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat aber ganz andere Ansprüche. Würde ich die ganze Zeit mit einem JH13 oder UERM (beide über 1000€) rumlaufen, dann fände ich auch fast alle günstigen In Ears schei.ße



Sry, aber Markus ist intelligent genug, um der Preisklasse gerecht zu bewerten. Siehe seine Reviews zu SE215 oder auch dem kleinen UE200. Also der redet nichts schlecht, nur weil es unterhalb der ganz großen Inears angeordnet ist.


----------



## Sadmod (18. Juni 2012)

Wo ist dieses HiFi Forum wo sicher Bad_Robot/Markus rumtreibt? Würde gerne mal seine Reviews lesen


----------



## Diavel (18. Juni 2012)

Hifi-forum.de

Dann in den Kopfhörer Unterforen.

Grüße


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juni 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Sry, aber Markus ist intelligent genug, um der Preisklasse gerecht zu bewerten. Siehe seine Reviews zu SE215 oder auch dem kleinen UE200. Also der redet nichts schlecht, nur weil es unterhalb der ganz großen Inears angeordnet ist.


 
Nein, ich möchte ihn nicht schlecht reden oder so  das war nur im Bezug auf die Aussage, dass der Bass "wabbeln" soll. Alles unter 300€ wabbelt mehr oder weniger. Für den Preis bekommt man kaum was besseres als ein DTX101, es sei denn es handelt sich um eine ganz andere Abstimmung.


----------



## Diavel (19. Juni 2012)

Imho bezog sich seine Aussage schin auf den Vergleich in der ungefähren Preisklasse. Also mit Klipsch S4, Shure SE215 und Teufel dingsbums.

Grüße


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juni 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Imho bezog sich seine Aussage schin auf den Vergleich in der ungefähren Preisklasse. Also mit Klipsch S4, Shure SE215 und Teufel dingsbums.
> 
> Grüße


  Ok dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------

